# Se fossi sicuro...



## TimeHP

Cari amici, vorrei il vostro dotto parere su queste due frasi   :

Se fossi sicuro che nessuno mi becca, marinerei la scuola
Se fossi sicuro che nessuno mi beccasse, marinerei la scuola 

Si tratta di una scommessa...

Grazie.


----------



## Raphillon

TimeHP said:
			
		

> Cari amici, vorrei il vostro dotto parere su queste due frasi  :
> 
> Se fossi sicuro che nessuno mi becca, marinerei la scuola
> Se fossi sicuro che nessuno mi beccasse, marinerei la scuola
> 
> Si tratta di una scommessa...
> 
> Grazie.


 
Voto la prima.


----------



## Cnaeius

Io voto entrambe in egual modo:

1) perchè è d'uso corrente
2) perchè applica la regola dell'attrazione modale, che la prima non applica, secondo cui frasi subordinate di secondo grado dipendenti da subordinate di primo grado aventi infiniti o congiuntivi (tipo la premessa di un periodo ipotetico) sono espresse al congiuntivo (corrispondendo il tempo) anche se, come subordinate di primo grado, richiederebbero l'indicativo. Tutta 'sta roba per dire che :

"se fossi sicura (1o grado) che nessuno mi beccasse(2o grado), marinerei (reggente)"

esplica l'attrazione modale su la frase che si è ridotta ad un grado di subordinazione:

"sono sicura che nessuno mi becca"

Da qui si spiega perchè la prima ha "mi becca"--> perchè non si è applicata l'attrazione

http://ludens.elte.hu/~gps/konyv/congiuntivo.doc  (cercare attrazione)

Scusate la prolissità. Ciao


----------



## moodywop

Sono d'accordo con Cnaeius.

Tuttavia mi è venuto un dubbio. Proviamo ad usare il verbo "essere" dopo "che":

Se fossi sicuro che è stato lui lo licenzierei subito

Qui "fosse stato" mi suonerebbe un po' stano. Forse "sia stato"?

Che ne dite?


----------



## TimeHP

Vi ringrazio per le risposte.
Preciso che la scommessa era sulla correttezza della prima frase.

Secondo me la confusione nasce dal fatto che solitamente dopo il congiuntivo c'è il condizionale:
_Se fossi sicuro, marinerei._

Tuttavia il congiuntivo può avere estensioni:
_Se fossi sicuro che viene anche lui, preparerei una torta..._

In questo caso l'uso dell'Indicativo è corretto, no?

Ciao


----------



## cmc76

TimeHP said:
			
		

> Cari amici, vorrei il vostro dotto parere su queste due frasi  :
> 
> Se fossi sicuro che nessuno mi becca, marinerei la scuola
> Se fossi sicuro che nessuno mi beccasse, marinerei la scuola
> 
> Si tratta di una scommessa...
> 
> Grazie.


decisamente la seconda


----------



## lsp

TimeHP said:
			
		

> Vi ringrazio per le risposte.
> Preciso che la scommessa era sulla correttezza della prima frase.
> 
> Secondo me la confusione nasce dal fatto che solitamente dopo il congiuntivo c'è il condizionale:
> _Se fossi sicuro, marinerei._
> 
> Tuttavia il congiuntivo può avere estensioni:
> _Se fossi sicuro che viene anche lui, preparerei una torta..._
> 
> In questo caso l'uso dell'Indicativo è corretto, no?
> 
> Ciao


Avrei detto la seconda dal inizio. Adesso sono in crisi, avrei voluto dire "Se fossi sicuro che _veniva_ anche lui, preparerei una torta." Devo ricominciare le lezioni da capo??!


----------



## cmc76

TimeHP said:
			
		

> Vi ringrazio per le risposte.
> Preciso che la scommessa era sulla correttezza della prima frase.
> 
> Secondo me la confusione nasce dal fatto che solitamente dopo il congiuntivo c'è il condizionale:
> _Se fossi sicuro, marinerei._
> 
> Tuttavia il congiuntivo può avere estensioni:
> _Se fossi sicuro che viene anche lui, preparerei una torta..._
> 
> In questo caso l'uso dell'Indicativo è corretto, no?
> 
> Ciao[/quote
> sono confusa anch'io. "Se fossi sicuro che viene anche lui" non credo sia corretto.


----------



## TimeHP

Una regola del Congiuntivo Italiano dice che espressioni come “sono sicuro che”, “so che”, ecc., richiedono l’indicativo, perché si esprime una certezza e non una supposizione.

_Sono sicuro che è venuto _
_Sapevo che avevano già incontrato tuo fratello_


Ciao


----------



## Alfry

Non sono sicuro, invece, a causa della negazione, esprime incertezza e richiede il congiuntivo.

Non sono sicuro che tu sia un dottore ma sono sicuro che tu sei un bravo insegnante.


----------



## TimeHP

> Non sono sicuro, invece, a causa della negazione, esprime incertezza e richiede il congiuntivo.
> 
> Non sono sicuro che tu sia un dottore ma sono sicuro che tu sei un bravo insegnante.


 
Nel tuo esempio hai ragione perchè usi una negazione 'certa': 
_non sono sicuro che_
Ma nel mio esempio la frase è _Se fossi sicuro che..._ quindi il modo indicativo può essere usato, non solo al presente, ma anche in altri tempi:
_Se fossi sicuro che verrà,                        preparerei una torta_
_Se fossi sicuro che viene,                        preparerei una torta_
_Se fossi stato sicuro che veniva,              avrei preparato una torta _

Prova a sostituire l'indicativo e a usare il congiuntivo. Come trasformeresti le tre frasi qui sopra, senza sconvolgere l'idea originale dei tempi?
Ciao e Buona Pasqua...


----------



## Alfry

TimeHP said:
			
		

> Nel tuo esempio hai ragione perchè usi una negazione 'certa':
> _non sono sicuro che_
> Ma nel mio esempio la frase è _Se fossi sicuro che..._ quindi il modo indicativo può essere usato, non solo al presente, ma anche in altri tempi:
> _Se fossi sicuro che verrà, preparerei una torta_
> _Se fossi sicuro che viene, preparerei una torta_
> _Se fossi stato sicuro che veniva, avrei preparato una torta _
> 
> Prova a sostituire l'indicativo e a usare il congiuntivo. Come trasformeresti le tre frasi qui sopra, senza sconvolgere l'idea originale dei tempi?
> Ciao e Buona Pasqua...


 
Credo che la domanda sia rivolta a me ma non penso di aver capito, scusami ma i bagordi pasquali mi offuscano i pensieri


----------



## Cnaeius

TimeHP said:
			
		

> Nel tuo esempio hai ragione perchè usi una negazione 'certa':
> _non sono sicuro che_
> Ma nel mio esempio la frase è _Se fossi sicuro che..._ quindi il modo indicativo può essere usato, non solo al presente, ma anche in altri tempi:
> _Se fossi sicuro che verrà, preparerei una torta_
> _Se fossi sicuro che viene, preparerei una torta_
> _Se fossi stato sicuro che veniva, avrei preparato una torta _
> 
> Prova a sostituire l'indicativo e a usare il congiuntivo. Come trasformeresti le tre frasi qui sopra, senza sconvolgere l'idea originale dei tempi?
> Ciao e Buona Pasqua...


 
_Non ho capito se la discussione poi sia arrivata a negare la correttezza della seconda frase, quella col congiuntivo. In ogni caso la  trasposizione al congiuntivo si può fare ed è valida per attrazione modale, come ho citato alcuni post fa._
_1:Se fossi sicuro che verrà, preparerei una torta (=  perché al futuro)_
_2:Se fossi sicuro che venisse, preparerei una torta_
_3:Se fossi stato sicuro che sarebbe venuto, avrei preparato una torta (condizionale passato perchè futuro nel passato: posteriorità)_
L’ attrazione modale avviene quando alcune frasi si “tirano dietro” un congiuntivo perché esse stesse sono congiuntivo, quasi ad evitare la “complicazione” di cambiare modo verbale


“Con alcuni verbi è possibile l’_attrazione modale_: un operatore sintattico (ad es. il _se_ ipotetico) è in grado di legittimare il congiuntivo in una frase subordinata a quella in cui si trova l’operatore stesso, in contesti che, se non ci fosse l’operatore nella sovraordinata, richiederebbero l’indicativo, e questo anche se il verbo della frase introdotta dall’operatore non è al congiuntivo”

ciao e Buona Pasqua


----------



## TimeHP

_Se fossi sicuro che nessuno mi becca, marinerei la scuola
Se fossi sicuro che nessuno mi beccasse, marinerei la scuola 
_
_



Non ho capito se la discussione poi sia arrivata a negare la correttezza della seconda frase, quella col congiuntivo. 

Click to expand...

 
Al momento sto difendendo l'uso dell'indicativo (ruolo davvero insolito, perchè di norma mi trovo a difendere i congiuntivi...) dopo espressioni come se fossi certo che... se fossi convinto che... 

Nel tuo primo messaggio scrivevi che sono giuste entrambe le frasi, perchè la prima è di uso corrente. 
In realtà credo invece che la prima sia corretta e l'uso corrente, per una volta, sia da attribuire alla seconda. 
L'uso sovrabbondante del congiuntivo nella seconda frase sembra dovuto al fatto che dopo il che di solito usiamo questo Modo verbale.
Penso che venga... Credo che sia... ecc. 





“Con alcuni verbi è possibile l’attrazione modale

Click to expand...

 
Possibile o obbligatorio?





			Credo che la domanda sia rivolta a me ma non penso di aver capito, scusami ma i bagordi pasquali mi offuscano i pensieri 

Click to expand...

 
Non importa, Alfry. Ha risposto Cnaeius...
Ammetto che queste discussioni durante le feste danno un leggero senso di malessere...  

A bientôt!

_


----------



## vincenzochiaravalle

Cari amici, un  momento, un momento solo!

Se fossi sicuro che nessuno mi becca, marinerei la scuola
Se fossi sicuro che nessuno mi beccasse, marinerei la scuola 

E la domanda è quale delle due sia corretta?

Con le necessarie premesse che non sono un'autorità nè un tecnico della nostra lingua, e che chiedo venia per ogni eventuale "corbelleria" in quanto sto per dire.... .....*mi pare che siano errate entrambe*.

Apparentemente non lo ha scritto nessuno, ma la frase corretta dovrebbe essere:

Se fossi sicuro che nessuno mi *beccherebbe*, marinerei la scuola.

L'equivoco nasce dal fatto che una subordinata condizionale importante è taciuta, per essere poi espressa come principale....

Nessuno - spero - avrebbe dubbi, infatti, sulla correttezza delle seguenti:

Se fossi sicuro che, marinando la scuola, nessuno mi *beccherebbe*, lo farei (ovvero marinerei la scuola).

Se fossi sicuro che (qualora decidessi di farlo) nessuno mi *beccherebbe*, marinerei la scuola.

Attendo le vostre impressioni,

V.


----------



## Cnaeius

TimeHP said:
			
		

> _Se fossi sicuro che nessuno mi becca, marinerei la scuola_
> _Se fossi sicuro che nessuno mi beccasse, marinerei la scuola _
> 
> 
> 
> _Al momento sto difendendo l'uso dell'indicativo (ruolo davvero insolito, perchè di norma mi trovo a difendere i congiuntivi...) dopo espressioni come se fossi certo che... se fossi convinto che...
> 
> Nel tuo primo messaggio scrivevi che sono giuste entrambe le frasi, perchè la prima è di uso corrente.
> In realtà credo invece che la prima sia corretta e l'uso corrente, per una volta, sia da attribuire alla seconda.
> L'uso sovrabbondante del congiuntivo nella seconda frase sembra dovuto al fatto che dopo il che di solito usiamo questo Modo verbale.
> Penso che venga... Credo che sia... ecc.
> 
> 
> 
> Possibile o obbligatorio?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Non importa, Alfry. Ha risposto Cnaeius...
> Ammetto che queste discussioni durante le feste danno un leggero senso di malessere...
> 
> A bientôt!
> 
> _


 
L'attrazione modale è possibile, non obbligatoria, ma in ogni caso è una regola che ha un suo perchè storico, non è assolutemente una mala abitudine e interviene proprio in quei casi in cui se non esistesse si richiederebbe l'indicativo: esprime, se vuoi detto con parole molto profane, lo strascico di dubbio che un congiuntivo lascia dietro sè aumentato dal fatto che il grado si subordinazione è 2. Inoltre mi trovi d'accordissimo sul fatto che quella con l'attrazione modale sia pure d’uso corrente perchè appunto mantenere il congiuntivo dopo "se fossi sicuro" per un parlante può risultare più semplice che ricambiare modo e passare all'indicativo. Applicando l'attrazione, e utilizzando quindi il congiuntivo, si riesce a rispettare comunque la consecutio temporum (vedi gli ultimi esempi). Quindi è chiaramente ok
Pertanto, regole ed uso alla mano, sono corrette entrambe
Quella col condizionale (..nessuno mi beccherebbe) è corretta altrettanto, secondo me, e introduce, appunto, una sfumatura condizionale. E' pertanto diversa dalle altre due tipologie.
Perciò guardate che bella cosa! Abbiamo a disposizione tre modi diversi di esprimere una stessa frase! Uno certo (con l’indicativo), uno dubbioso-possibilista (con il cong.), uno condizionale. e ciascuno poi può scegliere quello che gli piace di più
Questo secondo me connota il potere espressivo di una lingua 
Ciao


----------



## TimeHP

Aiuto! Le cose si complicano...



> Se fossi sicuro che (qualora decidessi di farlo) nessuno mi *beccherebbe*, marinerei la scuola.



Vincenzo, mi metti in crisi. Cambiamo verbo?

_Se fossi certo che verresti, ti aspetterei._
_Se fossi certo che vieni, ti aspetterei._
_Se fossi certo che venissi, ti aspetterei. _

Cosa ne pensate, ora?


----------



## Cnaeius

_- Se fossi certo che vieni, ti aspetterei._  -> il dubbio inizia e finisce sull'essere certo e non sull'azione di "venire" -->indicativo nella 2a subordinata

_- Se fossi certo che venissi, ti aspetterei ->_il dubbio si trascina anche sull'azione di venire per effetto del dubbio sull'essere certo --> congiuntivo nella 2a sub, altri non è che l'attrazione modale

_- Se fossi certo che verresti (qualora decidessi di farlo), __ti aspetterei ->_ sciogliere il dubbio sull'essere certo non è sufficiente ad affermare l'azione di "venire" perchè quest'azione è sottoposta ad un altra _condizione_ (qualora decidessi..) --> condizionale nella 2a sub. Se non ci fosse nessuna implicita o esplicita _condizione,_ il condizionale sarebbe sbagliato

E' chiaro?  
Ciao


----------



## TimeHP

Bene, Cnaeius. Direi che hai chiarito nel migliore dei modi. 
Grazie mille e ciao.


----------

